# How do you clean an old drying out painting thats in good shape?



## shesmiles (9 mo ago)

*Hi, I’m new to the forum and I would like to know how to clean and old oil painting that has a smooth surface? If anyone actually knows how to properly do this I would be much ablidged. Thanks*


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

They use a solvent to remove dirt and old varnish. But not sure what type of solvent they use


----------



## Micky Wagmo (6 d ago)

Begin with Gamsol on a soft lent free cloth. Do an edge or corner test no more than 1/4" from the edge. Do not get excessive solvent onto your canvas. Clean off a small area using a Q-tip. Small circular motions no larger than a quarter work well.


----------

